# Peasant pasta



## masta (Aug 26, 2007)

Peasant pasta

1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, 1 turn of the pan 
1 pound hot turkey sausage casings removed 
4-5 oz of sliced Baby Bella mushrooms
3 to 4 cloves garlic, chopped
1/2 cup chicken or vegetable broth 
1 (28-ounce) can crushed tomatoes 
1/2 cup light cream 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 cup frozen green peas 
24 leaves fresh basil, torn or thinly sliced 
1 pound whole wheat penne pasta, cooked to al dente 
grated cheese and Mojjo for the table

Heat a large, deep skillet over medium high heat. Add extra-virgin olive oil, 1 turn of the pan. Add sausage meat.and mushrooms. Crumble sausage meat as it browns. Add chopped garlic to the pan. When all of the crumbles have browned evenly, deglaze the pan drippings using chicken or vegetable broth. Stir in crushed tomatoes and bring the sauce up to a bubble, then reduce the heat to a simmer. Stir cream into your sauce, this will blush the color and cut the acidity of the tomatoes. Season with salt and pepper. Stir peas and basil into your sauce to combine. Toss hot drained penne in pan with the sauce, then transfer pasta to serving bowl.









*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2007)

That sounds pretty good and I think my wife makes something similar except she does not use the cream in it.


----------



## swillologist (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds good masta. I don't know if it is just my computer but I can't see the picture. I get the dreaded red x


----------



## masta (Aug 26, 2007)

Fixed the picture and it looks better than a red X!


----------



## swillologist (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes it does. You are going to have waldo slobberin all over himself again.



Thanks masta!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2007)

I didnt even have a red x so didnt even know there was a picture missing.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 27, 2007)

That would of been good with some of Ole' Jw's Asiago ground up on it.


----------

